# That face, that face, that face!



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

_"It shines, it glows all over the place.
And how I love to watch it change expressions;
Each look becomes the prize of my possessions.
I love that face, that face, it just isn't fair.
You must forgive the way that I stare.
But never will these eyes behold a sight that could replace,
That face, that face, that face!"_
~ _"That Face" by Barbra Streisand :sing: _

* She took the words right out of my mouth! *:love2:








:love2:







:love2:







:love2:







~ Chagall, April 28, 2015


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Me & Molly adore THAT FACE THAT FACE THAT FACE........................


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Beautiful as always


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Stunning... We are now singing "You've got that look, that look that makes me weak..."!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Elegance in a tasteful silver shade...beauty personified. Or shall I say caninified? Either way, he's gorgeous!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow!!!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow! When did you start banding his topknot?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

fjm said:


> Stunning... We are now singing "You've got that look, that look that makes me weak..."!


Oh lordy, I'll be hearing that lovely tune in my head all night! :sing:


Quossum said:


> Elegance in a tasteful silver shade...beauty personified. Or shall I say caninified? Either way, he's gorgeous!


_Caninified_, ooh, I can use that as a new Scrabble word, right?! 


LEUllman said:


> Wow! When did you start banding his topknot?


Started banding Chagall's topknot January 2014. He was totally chill about it from the start, never fussed with the bands one bit. I, on the other hand, repeatedly got a bit too scissor happy and set things back some. Luckily, he grows hair like a champ and I _(finally)_ learned to put the scissors down (mostly!) so the bands play on. :becky:


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

He is such a handsome Poodle! His eyes are especially beautiful.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Oh Chagall! You are such a beautiful boy! 

Gorgeous photos!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Be still my heart!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

You have a poodle face to die for, Chagall.

pr


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Ahh Yes, that face! The girls just can't get enough of that handsome Chagall!
:kiss: :kiss:

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Chagall buddy, I must say your face is pretty amazing. Just gorgeous!! I know your mom can't stop kissing you. My mom said she'd love to plant one on you, she's so silly.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Suddenly said:


> Chagall buddy, I must say your face is pretty amazing. Just gorgeous!! I know your mom can't stop kissing you. My mom said she'd love to plant one on you, she's so silly.


Aww Brandon, you're a real pal! As soon as I set up a kissing booth, I'll PM your mom. :kissing: One request, no bright colored lipstick, it is_ so hard _to wash off!:nono: I know this because my mom wears *bright red.* :tongue1: 
~ Chagall


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

He just cant have a more beautiful expression! I am totally in awe of his eyes! Stella wants to know since she is almost 1 1/2 now, can she invite Chagall out on a date? She'll wear her new bow? Can she, can she????


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Chagall is a very, very special boy. He is soooo beautiful! I love silvers and I love his head .


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

AngelAviary said:


> He just cant have a more beautiful expression! I am totally in awe of his eyes! Stella wants to know since she is almost 1 1/2 now, can she invite Chagall out on a date? She'll wear her new bow? Can she, can she????


I think you should know Chagall, my car keys and American Express card are missing. One minute he was looking at pretty Stella's picture, then _poof!_ he was gone! 








:becky:


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Chagall, I'll send you some gas money if you spin by and pick me up. Wait do you like motocycles? I could pick you up?
Then we could pick up a couple of chicks!!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Chagall's mom said:


> I think you should know Chagall, my car keys and American Express card are missing. One minute he was looking at pretty Stella's picture, then _poof!_ he was gone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that explains a lot! Stella has been in the bathroom all morning and was on the phone quite late last night! I think Im in for a surprise visitor!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Chagall _and_ that song. How perfect can you get?! I so enjoyed your pictures. What a great thing to return to after being absent for a time. Those close-ups are stupendous. You take really good pictures. Of course, the subject matter helps a whole lot. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## EllieHenryNana (Sep 30, 2014)

*Stunning!*

King of the Top Knot!

Chagall - 
We love you!
:adore:
Love,
Eleanor and Henry


----------

